# Il grasso animale fa bene!



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Febbraio 2019)

*Il grasso animale fa bene*

E' stata ormai smontata definitivamente l'idea che il grasso animale faccia male.
Per chi era molto sospettoso ( per non dire un ossessionato complottista) tutta sta storia del contenuto di grassi, specialmente animali, puzzava di fregatura lontanto un chilometro.

Il lardo di maiale per esempio è uno degli alimenti migliori che possiamo assumere.
Ovviamente, come tutti gli alimenti, va assunto con misura.
Tutti gli alimenti vanno assunti con misura, per esempio un alimento a cui nessun dietologo pone limiti è il pomodoro... ebbene troppo pomodoro causa calcoli ai reni. A Milano negli anni 60 c'era tipo una congrega di pomodoristi, ogni dì si abbuffavano allegramente di pomodori e correvano allegri per le strade proferendone lodi; dopo qualche anno han tutti avuto i calcoli, che non sono una cosa tanto simpatica.
Il maiale non fa male quindi... ed è una bella notizia veramente. D'altronde è stato alla base dell'alimentazione europea da secoli se non millenni. Tanto per citare una delle sue proprietà è fonte di vitamina B12.
Ovviamente sappiamo che il sale fa molto male se assunto in eccesso, quindi gli insaccati sono stati demonizzati; ma se fate un conto del fabbisogno giornaliero di sale, e intendete assumerlo solo con il salame, vedrete che potete mangiarne un bel pò di fette; salame tutti i giorni non è un problema se non assumete sale da altri cibi. Quindi anche i salumi sono sdoganati: è solo una questione di misura.
Il grasso del prosciutto... beh quanti di noi da piccoli schifavamo il 'bianco' del crudo? Io pure. Certo, i gusti da bambini e da ragazzi sono particolari. Poi una volta cresciuti (per i nati negli anni 60 e 70) ecco che la medicina ci ha dato ragione: ahh vedi che il grasso, il bianco, del prosciutto fa male? Facevo bene a buttarlo... Facepalm... oggi sappiamo che era la parte migliore; come è sempre stato d'altronde. Mio zio di Modena mi guardava orrificato quando scartavo il grasso... manco lo davo al cane e mi incaxxavo se lui di nascosto glielo dava.
Anche lo strutto non fa male, anzi è meglio dell'olio di oliva per certe ricette.
L'olio extra vergine di oliva poi è un vero e proprio medicinale... eppure quando facevo palestra nel 1987 il mio allenatore consigliava pasta in bianco solo con un filo d'olio; insalata ma solo con un filo d'olio. Cavoli ma poi ti rimane fame e l'organismo quando hai fame innesca dei processi che non sono affatto salutari, va in stato di emergenza.
D'altro canto ricordo i libri sulle diete dei bodybuilders professionisti: 2 polli arrosto al giorno + 1 litro di latte intero + altro che non ricordo... certo ha delle controindicazioni, ci vuole fegato.

Alla fine la regola d'oro è mangia ciò che ti senti di mangiare - anche se funziona con persone con un pò di sale in zucca.
Tra l'altro è il segreto di una delle ultime diete 'scoperte', che prevede, concede, pure l'assunzione di qualsiasi cibo anche tossico in minima parte: pure junk-food a merenda, una bibita gassata, un "bicchierino" o due: perchè così il metabolismo si autoregola e non ti verrà più una fame malsana.
Mentre tutte le diete troppo specifiche creano squilibri dannosi, sono adatte solo a certe persone con problemi, oppure da seguire temporaneamente: non hanno validità universale e nel tempo.

Stupisce che le diete per gli atleti vietino carne di maiale o cibi elaborati, quindi. Il motivo della loro (parziale, direi) efficacia sta nella già salute ferrea dell'atleta, il suo stile di vita salutistico, a cui si aggiunge la facile digeribilità di queste diete.
Ma per esempio fino agli anni 80, i calciatori inglesi bevevano birra e mangiavano arrosti e stinchi a pranzo e non mi pare che non corressero...


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' stata ormai smontata definitivamente l'idea che il grasso animale faccia male.
> Per chi era molto sospettoso ( per non dire un ossessionato complottista) tutta sta storia del contenuto di grassi, specialmente animali, puzzava di fregatura lontanto un chilometro.
> 
> Il lardo di maiale per esempio è uno degli alimenti migliori che possiamo assumere.
> ...



E' la dose che fa il veleno. -Paracelso-


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Sgarrare di tanto in tanto, anche quotidianamente ci sta. Dipende dalla frequenza degli sgarri e dalle quantità. La dieta di cui parli è probabilmente la dieta flessibile che prevede l’assunzione per un 10-15% delle calorie giornaliere di cibi non proprio salutari.
Il problema del junk food nell’atleta, quando assunto in dosi eccessive, si traduce nella difficoltà di recupero da un allenamento all’altro, che innesca un circolo vizioso che impedisce il miglioramento delle performance. Perché i cibi trasformati, come salame e prosciutto, oltre a contenere quantità di sale non proprio salutari, sono tendenzialmente privi di micronutrienti importantissimi per il recupero della condizione atletica.
Sui grassi e sulle quantità da assumere dipende dal nostro corpo, dal tipo di attività che svolgiamo, dal tipo di dieta. 
Ci sono diete, come quella a zona, in cui si alza il contenuto di grassi, abbassando quello dei carboidrati. Mentre altre diete, come quella mediterranea, prevedono di alzare la quantità di carboidrati a discapito dei grassi.
In linea generale una persona che vuole restare in buono stato di forma deve assumere sia grassi che carboidrati, evitando di esagerare con entrambi all’interno dello stesso pasto. Uno dei capisaldi di chi fa sport sa che a pranzo o a cena, quindi quando le calorie all’interno dello stesso pasto sono oltre le 600, è meglio evitare di assumere contemporaneamente grassi e carboidrati. 10-15 grammi di grassi buoni sono più che sufficienti a pranzo...
Mangiando spesso ma poco è una delle strategie per mantenere alto il metabolismo, facendo entrare il corpo in un stato di riserva.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Febbraio 2019)

A me nelle fettine e nelle costate non piace il grasso


----------



## James45 (24 Febbraio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' stata ormai smontata definitivamente l'idea che il grasso animale faccia male.
> Per chi era molto sospettoso ( per non dire un ossessionato complottista) tutta sta storia del contenuto di grassi, specialmente animali, puzzava di fregatura lontanto un chilometro.
> 
> Il lardo di maiale per esempio è uno degli alimenti migliori che possiamo assumere.
> ...



A leggerti mi hai fatto venire una fame.... lardo di colonnata.... salame felino o varzi... prosciutto... coppa... slurp...


----------



## Davidoff (24 Febbraio 2019)

Non è un mistero che il "carburante" migliore per il nostro corpo siano i grassi, specialmente quelli animali. Ancora oggi ci sono alcune popolazioni la cui dieta è composta principalmente da grassi e proteine animali e hanno una salute molto superiore all'occidentale medio. L'abnorme quantità di carboidrati che mangiamo oggi è conseguenza della nostra trasformazione da cacciatori/raccoglitori ad agricoltori, avvenuta circa 10000 anni fa, probabilmente una delle svolte più decisive della storia dell'umanità- in positivo per lo sviluppo di civiltà sempre più complesse, in negativo per la povertà nutrizionale della nostra dieta negli ultimi millenni.


----------



## Heaven (24 Febbraio 2019)

La fonte quale sarebbe?
Che faccia addirittura bene mi sembra eccessivo


----------



## bmb (24 Febbraio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' stata ormai smontata definitivamente l'idea che il grasso animale faccia male.
> Per chi era molto sospettoso ( per non dire un ossessionato complottista) tutta sta storia del contenuto di grassi, specialmente animali, puzzava di fregatura lontanto un chilometro.
> 
> Il lardo di maiale per esempio è uno degli alimenti migliori che possiamo assumere.
> ...



Noi nutrizionisti lo diciamo da anni.


----------



## shevchampions (24 Febbraio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' stata ormai smontata definitivamente l'idea che il grasso animale faccia male.
> Per chi era molto sospettoso ( per non dire un ossessionato complottista) tutta sta storia del contenuto di grassi, specialmente animali, puzzava di fregatura lontanto un chilometro.
> 
> Il lardo di maiale per esempio è uno degli alimenti migliori che possiamo assumere.
> ...



Io son d'accordo con la tua filosofia di vita, ma la fonte?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> A me nelle fettine e nelle costate non piace il grasso



Ma anche a me non piace in molti casi, non bisogna sforzarsi ma buttare il cibo è un sacrilegio per me quindi faccio spese oculate. 
Se prima la pelle del pollo la buttavo, ora la voglio croccante abbrustolita, facendone tutt'un boccone con la carne, così non è necessario nemmeno il condimento. Per il resto, almeno, se so che c'è del grasso non mi viene un senso di colpa e un'idea di malsanità: quel che mangiamo va assunto come in un rituale, è un connubio cosmico. Il cibo viene così 'purificato' dallo spirito e perde le sue qualità nefaste.


Per chi chiede le fonti, sarebbero troppe; non mi son svegliato dall'oggi al domani grazie ad un link.
Bmb è un nutrizionista e potete chiedere a lui...

Uno degli ultimi personaggi che ho trovato è il mitico Panzironi ^^


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Febbraio 2019)

James45 ha scritto:


> A leggerti mi hai fatto venire una fame.... lardo di colonnata.... salame felino o varzi... prosciutto... coppa... slurp...



Una volta il lardo mi faceva proprio schifo... ora che so che non fa male lo posso assumere tranquillamente ma non lo prendo quasi mai. Il mese scorso ho preso un lardo di patanegra che era la fine del mondo, tra l'altro a soli 12 euro al kg. Ti da energia a lungo termine quindi ti sfama, ti toglie la fame, è paradossalmente dietetico.


----------



## elpacoderoma (7 Novembre 2019)

bella discussione, avrei una domanda per gli esperti, taggo [MENTION=64]bmb[/MENTION] perchè ho letto che è un nutrizionista ma è rivolta a tutti visto che tratta il tema della nutrizione e dello sport.

Secondo voi gli integratori alimentari possono essere classificati come doping?


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Novembre 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> bella discussione, avrei una domanda per gli esperti, taggo [MENTION=64]bmb[/MENTION] perchè ho letto che è un nutrizionista ma è rivolta a tutti visto che tratta il tema della nutrizione e dello sport.
> 
> Secondo voi gli integratori alimentari possono essere classificati come doping?


In attesa della risposta di un addetto ai lavori, posso consigliarti intanto di leggere la semplice definizione di doping, cosa è considerato doping.
All'incirca è questa:

"Il doping è l'uso di sostanze o medicinali con lo scopo di aumentare artificialmente il rendimento fisico e le prestazioni dell'atleta".

Assimilato il concetto ti dovrebbe venire più facile capire perché gli integratori alimentari NON sono assolutamente doping.
A questo aggiungi il fatto che sono "integratori dell'ALIMENTAZIONE", quindi anche concettualmente non avrebbe senso considerarli come sostanze dopanti; quindi ad esempio le *proteine* sono cibo, e c'è poco da aggiungere. 

Ma anche la blasonata *creatina* non è doping.

Non sono doping i gettonati *ZMA* e *tribulus terrestris*: con questi integratori i venditori promettono la stimolazione degli ormoni androgeni. Per quello che ho seguito, ed evitando un approfondimento superfluo... sono BUFALE e SOLDI BUTTATI. Sono integratori tutt'al più "cosmetici", non fanno praticamente nulla. Se davvero stimolassero la produzione del testosterone (per semplificare il metabolismo degli ormoni androgeni) forse verrebbero presi in considerazione come potenziale doping. Il fatto che non se li fili nessuno dovrebbe far pensare.

A "sorpresa" posso invece dirti che la comune *caffeina* oltre un certo livello credo sia considerata doping. Ma insomma, parliamo di doping marginale; il doping vero e proprio è un'altra cosa.

Non sono certamente doping i 3 integratori maggiormente considerati dai medici, anche per i non sportivi, ovvero:

- *multivitaminico/multiminerale*;
- *antiossidanti*;
- *omega 3*

Anche questi tre integratori NON sono doping.


----------



## PheelMD (8 Novembre 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> bella discussione, avrei una domanda per gli esperti, taggo [MENTION=64]bmb[/MENTION] perchè ho letto che è un nutrizionista ma è rivolta a tutti visto che tratta il tema della nutrizione e dello sport.
> 
> Secondo voi gli integratori alimentari possono essere classificati come doping?



La disciplina della tutela sanitaria delle attività sportive è regolamentata dalla legge 376 del 14 dicembre 2000, che più o meno tutti i medici conoscono. 
Gli integratori alimentari non sono considerati doping, purchè contengano sostanze la cui vendita sia consentita (questa indicazione dev'essere esplicitata nel foglietto illustrativo). La differenza che dal punto di vista della composizione dell'integratore spesso è sfumata, ma dal punto di vista legale è ben definita, è relativa al quantitativo del principio attivo. In sintesi, alle dosi "alimentari", gli integratori non sono considerati doping. 

Le sostanze dopanti innanzitutto hanno, sulla loro confezione, un contrassegno specifico sulla confezione.
Sono divise in: sostanze dopanti il cui uso è proibito solo in gara, sostanza dopanti proibite sempre e sostanze dopanti proibite proibite solo in alcuni sport.

Nel dettaglio, al primo gruppo appartengono: stimolanti (cocaina e metamfetamina), sostanze simpatico mimetiche, narcotici (come la morfina), cannabinoidi, corticosteroidi. 

Al secondo gruppo appartengono: tutti gli steroidi anabolizzandi, gli ormoni peptidici e i fattori di crescita (EPO e analoghi), ormone ACTH, GH e IGF1, insulina e correlati, gonadotropine. A questi, vanno aggiunti i farmaci beta2 agonisti e rientrano anche gli inibitori dell'aromatasi (Nastrozolo e Letrozolo, usati nella chemioterapia del carcinoma della mammella), antagonisti degli estrogeni, inibitori della miostatina, diuretici. Molto importanti dal punto di vista del numero dei consumi sono anche tutte le sostanze che potenziano il trasporto ematico, trasfusioni e Efaproxiral. 
Da ultimi, i metodi di manipolazione chimico-fisica (infusioni endovenose) e il doping genetico (trasferimenti di cellule e modulatori dell'espressione genica). 

Tra le sostanze che invece sono proibite solo in alcuni sport sono indicate l'alcol etilico (per gli sport nautici, aeronautica, automobilismo, bowling, karate, tiro con l'arco) e i beta-bloccanti negli sport di precisione (perchè tolgono la componente somatica della tensione nervosa).















Per quanto concerne l'affermazione iniziale del topic sul grasso animale con rispetto parlando, mi sento di definirla dal punto di vista clinico estremamente superficiale e fragile. Mi auguro che nessuno sia stato condizionato da quanto letto.


----------



## bmb (8 Novembre 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> bella discussione, avrei una domanda per gli esperti, taggo [MENTION=64]bmb[/MENTION] perchè ho letto che è un nutrizionista ma è rivolta a tutti visto che tratta il tema della nutrizione e dello sport.
> 
> Secondo voi gli integratori alimentari possono essere classificati come doping?



In aggiunta alle risposte già ricevute, peraltro corrette, dico che nella vasta e sterminata steppa di integratori, si potrebbero mettere sotto i riflettori solo alcune sostanze che, comunque, non sono considerate doping. Creatina, carnitina, ramificati e idrossimetilbutirrato infatti non si sono dimostrati efficaci, in numerosi studi sperimentali, nè nel migliorare le prestazioni negli sport di resistenza o di potenza, ne nel favorire il recupero dalla fatica.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Aprile 2020)

L' WHO (World deatH Organization) in italiano OMS (Organizzazione Mondiale dello Sterminio)
ci ragguaglia sulla dieta anticovid, cioè a non mangiare grassi animali.
Sai che novità, la guerra contro la carne, i grassi animali e il latte è un ordine impartito dall' OrdinedelleNazioniUbbitite,
che di scientifico ha solo il modo in cui intende distruggerci.


----------



## sipno (21 Aprile 2020)

Dite quello che volete ma è il grasso che fa buone le pietanze.... e il miglior grasso per friggere è quello di maiale...

Se muoio voglio farlo da felice e non da vegano


----------



## Steve (21 Aprile 2020)

C'è un motivo per cui l'OMS mette la carne di maiale tra gli alimenti covid. Anche se bisogna leggere tra le righe. Gran parte della carne di maiale che consumiamo viene dalla Cina. Anche se poi con scappatoie previste dalla legge ha il bollino italiano quando la compriamo. Gli allevamenti intensivi sono la sorgente delle epidemie. E oramai i più grandi sono tutti li... Anche perché quelle conndizioni pazzesche di allevamento qui non sono più tollerate. Cercate informazioni in giro. Roba da vergognarsi. E sappiatelo quando consumate carne.. il covid viene dai pipistrelli, si si


----------



## wildfrank (22 Aprile 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Una volta il lardo mi faceva proprio schifo... ora che so che non fa male lo posso assumere tranquillamente ma non lo prendo quasi mai. Il mese scorso ho preso un lardo di patanegra che era la fine del mondo, tra l'altro a soli 12 euro al kg. Ti da energia a lungo termine quindi ti sfama, ti toglie la fame, è paradossalmente dietetico.



Quotone il lardo di Colonnato!


----------



## wildfrank (22 Aprile 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Una volta il lardo mi faceva proprio schifo... ora che so che non fa male lo posso assumere tranquillamente ma non lo prendo quasi mai. Il mese scorso ho preso un lardo di patanegra che era la fine del mondo, tra l'altro a soli 12 euro al kg. Ti da energia a lungo termine quindi ti sfama, ti toglie la fame, è paradossalmente dietetico.



Quotone il lardo di Colonnata!


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Aprile 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' stata ormai smontata definitivamente l'idea che il grasso animale faccia male.
> Per chi era molto sospettoso ( per non dire un ossessionato complottista) tutta sta storia del contenuto di grassi, specialmente animali, puzzava di fregatura lontanto un chilometro.
> 
> Il lardo di maiale per esempio è uno degli alimenti migliori che possiamo assumere.
> ...



Senza dubbio mangiare con misura permette, se uno vuole, di mangiare un po' tutto senza grossi problemi. Nessuno muore se mangia ogni tanto del fritto, nessuno muore se mangia 3 fette di prosciutto o se mangia delle costicine, mi pare evdiente.
I discorsi cambiano radicalmente se uno vuole fare una dieta specifica per dimagrire, o per scolpire il fisico..senza scomodare i bodybilder che sono dei fanatici, è evidente che una dieta anche solo vagamente definibile "sana" deve ridurre al minimo se non cancellare alcuni elementi tra cui, spiace dirlo, i nostri adorati carboidrati che vanno ridotti drasticamente o consumati integrali.
Dire che il grasso animale fa bene non si può, diciamo che assunto in piccole dosi non fa male ecco.

L'alimentazione è un mondo ampissimo, e va trattato anche con serietà, aggiungo una nota molto semplice, ognuno di noi può verificare come si sente dopo aver mangiato, il primo "segnale" di dieta sbagliata è proprio il sentirsi appesantito dopo il pasto o sentire quella sensazione di cibo rimasto sullo stomaco.

In ogni caso, per la maggior parte della gente basta seguire la piramide alimentare classica, chi invece vuole dei risultati in termini estetici deve lavorare sulla dieta, inutile spaccarsi in palestra se poi uno si spacca anche a tavola..


----------

